# Captive bred Tokay Geckos



## dangerprone69 (Aug 27, 2006)

I've decided that I want to add a couple Tokays to my little zoo here. Does anyone know of any reputable breeders out there?


----------



## KenW (Aug 27, 2006)

Very few people breed tokays.  If I ever buy captive bred tokays, I would buy them from Leann Christenson of www.daygecko.com.  They have an excellent reputation and are top notch gecko experts.  good luck!


----------



## dangerprone69 (Aug 27, 2006)

Much appreciated. I can get wild caught Tokays at any pet store near me but I'd rather not support that.


----------



## atavuss (Aug 29, 2006)

since the WC tokays are so cheap no one will probably take the time and effort to CB them


----------



## dangerprone69 (Aug 31, 2006)

Not true. Leann Christenson has CB Tokays, I've been in contact with her and plan on buying them in a few weeks.


----------



## Beardo (Aug 31, 2006)

Try www.tokaysunlimited.com


----------



## galeogirl (Aug 31, 2006)

You'll love them, tokays are my favorite gecko.  Congrats for making the effort to buy CB.


----------



## IguanaMama (Aug 31, 2006)

Tokays are also my favorite.  I have a captive breed that I got as a hatchling at a show.  I handled it every day so it is rather tame, although I don't handle it anymore because it's mouth is just, well, so big.  It is female.  I am returning to the show in a week and a half and I am hoping to get a couple more babies.  If I am lucky enough to get a male, I will attempt breeding.  My girl is gorgeous.  Good luck with yours.


----------



## dangerprone69 (Sep 12, 2006)

IguanaMama, which show did you purchase yours at? Do you happen to know the name of the vendor?

The Christensons are asking quite a bit for their Tokays, which doesn't really bother me, but they are asking $55 for shipping which seems very high. If they're my last resort so be it, hopefully I can find someone at a show or locally and avoid the shipping completely.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 15, 2006)

*whats up crew!*

hey everone please if you wil check out my post on the informative speech!


----------



## Schlyne (Sep 19, 2006)

N.E.R.D (New England Reptile Distributors) also breeds tokay geckos, but I'm not sure if they have any regular tokay's.  They have an impressive selection of tokay gecko morphs though.


----------



## IguanaMama (Sep 19, 2006)

I purchased my Tokay at the White Plains Expo around six months ago.  I have no idea from who, I wasn't really paying attention.  It was $30.


----------

